# 1970 GTO blower motor wiring



## Bradley Polley (Apr 19, 2017)

I am finishing up a ground up restoration on my uncles 1970 GTO. I am having some trouble with the blower motor speeds. Blower motor, blower motor relay, and the switch inside the dash are all new. The connector that plugs into the relay under the hood had previously rotted away from age. So I got a new connector and of course the wires are different colors and I am unsure what color wire goes where and haven’t been able to figure it out. Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

you restored the car without manuals ??

nice !!! 

Scott

https://www.opgi.com/gto/MH30225/


----------



## Bradley Polley (Apr 19, 2017)

I checked the wires on the back of the switch in the dash and these are the color wires and the order they go from low to high speed—

Black with red stripe-low
Black with white stripe
Blue with white stripe
Grey with black stripe-high

I have the same color wires under the hood that go to the relay I just don’t know which goes where. If someone could get a picture from that car showing the color wires that would be much appreciated. 

My harness is good and I already have the new connector, just don’t know where to put each wire as the old connector was rotted away. Thanks. Here are some pictures of the car as well.


----------



## Bradley Polley (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone able to get me a picture of how their connector is wired? Like what color wire goes where? thanks


----------

